# Mine Derbyshire Nov09



## diehardlove (Nov 4, 2009)

this is a recent explore that me nick his girlfriend both caving fanatics and edd again another person who loves caves and mines and djbinks went to
im sorry ive not put in the title what its called its just ive heard its on maintance and the owners/security our know to seal this place up 
and this is the only way i could show this to you without it flashing up all over the net
and spoiling my revisit as i love this place been 5 times and bet ive only done 10 percent its that big
so please dont mention the name if you think you know where it is
got to say this place is dangerous and you need to atleast have a idea to wonder down here as its massive and very easy to get lost and wonder round getting more lost thinking you are coming out as it all looks the same
we had glowsticks to mark our way we also had helmets and food/drinks/enough lights to last a week lol
and a hand line and karibiners also 3 of our group our cavers and very experienced and also 4 of use climb and know how to use climbing kit


----------



## The_Revolution (Nov 4, 2009)

I have to question why you'd post in the first place if you don't want to draw attention to the site.

Rename your images because they are named with the name of the place.

Looks like this but I won't post the name as you asked.


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 4, 2009)

main reason as i think its worth seeing and just dont want to draw attention from the wrong sort of attention
and the chances of someone who you dont want seeing it seeing it on a unnamed place is low but a named place on a search function is very easy to find

you got it in one did you see the lake
cheers for the advice mate il do it now


----------



## The_Revolution (Nov 4, 2009)

No problem; sorry if I came across as being arsey.

Those big halls look impressive in your shots. You're certainly well prepared when it comes to lighting


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 4, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> No problem; sorry if I came across as being arsey.
> 
> Those big halls look impressive in your shots. You're certainly well prepared when it comes to lighting



no didnt think you was i appreciated the advice to be honest,
lol think we had about 5000 lumens between us plus the 6 flash guns,then the petzl headtorches and one of the lads even bought a carbide headtorch with him,bloody smelly stuff it is


----------



## Parkus. (Nov 4, 2009)

This place is amazing, seen it on 28dl before. Still amazes me no matter how many times I see it


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 4, 2009)

it really is amazing i cant get enought of it been 5 maybee 6 times and each time i see something new and still get lost its that big
i look forword to going back here would go everyday if someone else would drive lol


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Nov 5, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> im sorry ive not put in the title what its called its just ive heard its on maintance and the owners/security our know to seal this place up and this is the only way i could show this to you without it flashing up all over the net



It's been on the net since at least 2007 and is easily recognisable, but there is still access, I fail to see the need for secrecy.

M


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 5, 2009)

ThenewMendoza said:


> It's been on the net since at least 2007 and is easily recognisable, but there is still access, I fail to see the need for secrecy.
> 
> M



i agree if you were looking for it via a name would be very easy, but if say you worked for the mine would take along time to find it looking without a name
also someone from another forum was shut in here after security found the access and welded it up so why make it easier for them
also access has changed twice since 2007 
also just doing what i was asked to do by the person who originaly took me there nothing more
so what would you rather me do not show it or show it without a name
and im not being sarcastic just putting my point across


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Nov 5, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> i agree if you were looking for it via a name would be very easy, but if say you worked for the mine would take along time to find it looking without a name
> also someone from another forum was shut in here after security found the access and welded it up so why make it easier for them
> also access has changed twice since 2007
> also just doing what i was asked to do by the person who originaly took me there nothing more
> ...



All of the above holds good for any site people may wish to visit, doesn't matter if it's a mine or a hospital or a ROC post.

M


----------



## thompski (Nov 5, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> so what would you rather me do not show it or show it without a name



If you have concerns about a particular place being posted with its name in public, it would be logical to not post it at all;

A) You'll end up with a discussion like this
B) Someone else will probably end up posting its actual name, just to be malicious
C) A bit of investigation will find half a dozen reports, some very recent which have the full name and several paragraphs of information about the mine.

As Mendo says, the risk runs with everything posted on a publicly viewable forum.


----------



## The_Revolution (Nov 5, 2009)

On the plus side this forum seems to be hidden from guest visitors; so only members will be looking here.



ThenewMendoza said:


> It's been on the net since at least 2007



That long ago; time flies! I believe it was you that gave one of my fellow explorers some help with this place. Have a belated "thanks" from me


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 5, 2009)

This place looks HUGE!

Thanks for sharing your exploration with us -do you have any more photos that you could share? -ta!


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 5, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> On the plus side this forum seems to be hidden from guest visitors; so only members will be looking here.
> 
> 
> 
> That long ago; time flies! I believe it was you that gave one of my fellow explorers some help with this place. Have a belated "thanks" from me



very true as as far as i know only the title and my pics are viewable the rest is hidden and only viewable to members
well thats what i thought lol correct me if wrong
ive got loads of pics just got to sort them all out as very busy recently but as soon as i get 5 mins will post


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 5, 2009)

thompski said:


> If you have concerns about a particular place being posted with its name in public, it would be logical to not post it at all;
> 
> A) You'll end up with a discussion like this
> B) Someone else will probably end up posting its actual name, just to be malicious
> ...



i disagree but dont want to get into a argument or discusstion
but what are the chances of someone finding it from the mine without a name very unlikly else they would have to go into 100000s of pictures of mines
but with a name etc it would be very easy
and for someone to post the name when asked not to would make them a complete bellend and i know there is people out there who would but again unlikly as most of the members on this forum who post are not like that
again disagree as think its well worth seeing if even without a name but like you say if a member on here whats to find its name they can but that was never my point of withhelding the name as i didnt what members to see it,more so its not easily found from a search engine


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 5, 2009)

For what its worth Diehard, I think the shots are bloody cracking, You certainly have got a lot more guts than I have going into a mine!


----------



## thompski (Nov 5, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> and for someone to post the name when asked not to would make them a complete bellend



True, but it has happened in the past unfortunately


----------



## havoc (Nov 5, 2009)

To be honest it doesnt matter if anyone posts the name of this place or not. Its instantly recognisable, doesnt take a genius to figure out its name or location. Its own downfall in one way.


----------



## krela (Nov 5, 2009)

Give it a rest.


----------



## smileysal (Nov 6, 2009)

Excellent pics mate, we went there a few months ago. Ran out of time - again, so didn't get to the lake. Like the earthquake equipment in there.

Nice work,

 Sal


----------



## Gangeox (Nov 7, 2009)

You've done the place proud mate, this has been on the list for a while (looks like we'd better take the dinghy )


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 7, 2009)

Gangeox said:


> You've done the place proud mate, this has been on the list for a while (looks like we'd better take the dinghy )



thanks mate that really has made my day and made me smile,
if you are planing to go and want a guide just say as i look for any reason i can to go
dingy not a good idea lol as rocks in the water and pipes
but we was going to go back in wetsuits,wet socks and get to the other side your most welcome to come if you want


----------



## blaster (Dec 5, 2009)

*mine*

has this mine reasenyly had new doors put on (just want to see if its same mine as i go to most weeks) i useed to work down there if its the mine where some one got electricuted at this year if this is the mine be carefull there is danger down there you realy dont want to mess with


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 5, 2009)

blaster said:


> has this mine reasenyly had new doors put on (just want to see if its same mine as i go to most weeks) i useed to work down there if its the mine where some one got electricuted at this year if this is the mine be carefull there is danger down there you realy dont want to mess with



Keep your discussions of names/entry/etc to pm`s please.Thank you.


----------



## smileysal (Dec 6, 2009)

There's also Radon Gases in here as well. 

More info on that here.

[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radon[/ame]

 Sal


----------



## diehardlove (Dec 6, 2009)

blaster said:


> has this mine reasenyly had new doors put on (just want to see if its same mine as i go to most weeks) i useed to work down there if its the mine where some one got electricuted at this year if this is the mine be carefull there is danger down there you realy dont want to mess with



if you go to it most weeks would you not know if it had new doors or more to the point recongnise it,
danger you really dont want to mess with ?
like 
drops,rock fails, getting lost,god knows what chemicals,
we always carry rope and karibiners 4 of our group are cavers in yorkshire and have done over many mines,
we mark are way with glow sticks wear petzl helmets never touch what we dont know carry food and drink and first aid kit ,
this doesnt make us safe but we take as many precautions as we can


----------



## diehardlove (Dec 6, 2009)

smileysal said:


> There's also Radon Gases in here as well.
> 
> More info on that here.
> 
> ...



i would not worry too much about that,
as the sign is a precaution else why were the workers allowed down there as i spoke to a man in the local pub who actually did work there and he told me the above also the mine has very good airflow at times you can feel it on your face


----------



## james.s (Dec 6, 2009)

smileysal said:


> There's also Radon Gases in here as well.
> 
> More info on that here.
> 
> ...



I went here today with diehardlove and cpcnick (and his other half), was good, I didn't ionise and die.


----------



## The_Revolution (Dec 7, 2009)

smileysal said:


> There's also Radon Gases in here as well.
> 
> More info on that here.
> 
> ...



To be fair there are lots of warning signs there


----------



## diehardlove (Dec 7, 2009)

lol very true and if we listened to all them we would not do anything including climb the headstocks go down into a mine go in any building with a asbestos roof or board or anywhere that had any sort of electricity or chemical, most is just a h,s society gone wrong


----------



## james.s (Dec 7, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> lol very true and if we listened to all them we would not do anything including climb the headstocks go down into a mine go in any building with a asbestos roof or board or anywhere that had any sort of electricity or chemical, most is just a h,s society gone wrong



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## blaster (Dec 8, 2009)

*mine*

not just radon thats the problem there is a clue on the serface in the vilage with the same name as part of the mine.[COLOR="Red"(]realy danger keep out) [/COLOR]


----------



## james.s (Dec 8, 2009)

blaster said:


> not just radon thats the problem there is a clue on the serface in the vilage with the same name as part of the mine.realy danger keep out)



What's this clue?


----------



## blaster (Dec 8, 2009)

*mine*

have you seen all the transmiters down there (big brother is watching you) look on google earth around the area you will see it (looks just like a ordenery fence with cammeras on it isent)


----------



## james.s (Dec 8, 2009)

blaster said:


> not just radon thats the problem there is a clue on the serface in the vilage with the same name as part of the mine.realy danger keep out)



What is it in the village? Subsidence or something?


----------



## The_Revolution (Dec 8, 2009)

Mud slides, mini earthquakes?

There's a really good fish and chip shop in the village but I don't think that's dangerous.


----------



## diehardlove (Dec 8, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> Mud slides, mini earthquakes?
> 
> There's a really good fish and chip shop in the village but I don't think that's dangerous.



the pub thats proper dangerous i learnt that after 8 pints of cidar in there one night and a big barmiad

where is thsi chip shop as i drove james all the way to matlock for chips never found the one in the village


----------



## james.s (Dec 9, 2009)

blaster said:


> have you seen all the transmiters down there (big brother is watching you) look on google earth around the area you will see it (looks just like a ordenery fence with cammeras on it isent)



There is nothing down there that will watch or track you in any way, there is a decaying old seismogaph and some lights, that's about it. And all the CCTV stuff is only around the main entrance where the C+M crews enter.


----------



## diehardlove (Dec 9, 2009)

blaster said:


> have you seen all the transmiters down there (big brother is watching you) look on google earth around the area you will see it (looks just like a ordenery fence with cammeras on it isent)



lol you seriously having a laugh
2 points mate where does the power come from for these transmitters when the power to the mine was cut when someone stole the wire and got fried,

second the only thing down there is old hps lights THAT HAVE NO WIRE GOING TO THEM ,and seismic boxs used when they hit the lead vein to check if there was any movement and anyone who thinks they are still used check the cable ends as i seriously doubt anything will ever plug in them again,
I have spent 9 sessions down there each at 9 hours a time for the purpose of mapping part of this mine,
whats this thing you talk of that looks like a fence ??
have you still got your copy of contract of employment with the mine or any payslips or any tax documents as id love to see them

this thread is going way off track


----------



## james.s (Dec 9, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> lol you seriously having a laugh
> 2 points mate where does the power come from for these transmitters when the power to the mine was cut when someone stole the wire and got fried,
> 
> second the only thing down there is old hps lights THAT HAVE NO WIRE GOING TO THEM ,and seismic boxs used when they hit the lead vein to check if there was any movement and anyone who thinks they are still used check the cable ends as i seriously doubt anything will ever plug in them again,
> ...



Yeah, this place has a shroud of rumours around it, if blaster did work here, he might know best. But having visited it recently, I know there is no danger apart from the nature of the place itself. Anyway, I'm not for arguments on forums


----------



## thompski (Dec 9, 2009)

I've been informed by reliable and very serious sources that the Nazi's kept their cyborg army in storage in this mine, they have lasers and plasma guns so be very very very careful.


----------



## james.s (Dec 9, 2009)

thompski said:


> I've been informed by reliable and very serious sources that the Nazi's kept their cyborg army in storage in this mine, they have lasers and plasma guns so be very very very careful.



God yes, I remember now, I REALLY should not have kicked that crate 
Yeah, anyone who does know where this is... *STAY THE HELL OUT*

You are at risk of cyborg/combined-cycle zombie strike.


----------



## The_Revolution (Dec 10, 2009)

blaster said:


> have you seen all the transmiters down there (big brother is watching you) look on google earth around the area you will see it (looks just like a ordenery fence with cammeras on it isent)



Tell you what blaster, here's an idea. Why don't you tell the DP community exactly what you know rather than keeping an air of mystery about it all.

At the moment all we have to go on is the words of trusted members of DP, members who have been down there and reported on it.


----------



## blaster (Dec 10, 2009)

*mine*

just keep going one day you will bump into me you will know its me i will have a uniform on and its not a nurses one ha ha i to do have a sence of humar.


----------



## blaster (Dec 10, 2009)

*mine*

o ye and i cant spell but what the hell its fun reading all the stuf you lot put on.last time you where up there james did you have that coat on that makes you look fat (or should i say big) now i realy did work in the mine and i do go up there often have any of you lot done salet hole mine is good i am a member of derbyshire cave rescue so i know loads of old mines.i have also been caving for the last twenty.if you want to know any good mines i can pm you with names.


----------



## james.s (Dec 10, 2009)

Nah, I was wearing a donkey jacket. Where are these
mines then?


----------



## diehardlove (Dec 10, 2009)

james.s said:


> Nah, I was wearing a donkey jacket. Where are these
> mines then?



there is loads that way god knows how many mines,sallet mine thats a good one,good luck, and loads more in a 2 miles radius


----------



## james.s (Dec 10, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> there is loads that way god knows how many mines,sallet mine thats a good one,good luck, and loads more in a 2 miles radius



I really like the look of that salet hole mine, like a mini version of this one.


----------



## diehardlove (Dec 10, 2009)

james.s said:


> I really like the look of that salet hole mine, like a mini version of this one.



yep got to agree,talk about it private mate text sent


----------



## blaster (Dec 12, 2009)

*salet hole mine*

are you and jammes going to do salet hole then watch out for black harry.


----------



## james.s (Dec 12, 2009)

blaster said:


> are you and jammes going to do salet hole then watch out for black harry.



Thanks for the tip, but who or what is Black Harry?


----------



## blaster (Dec 15, 2009)

*black harry*

black harry was a highway man in cooms dale and he is ment to haunt the area just up from the mine there is a place caled black harry gate.


----------



## james.s (Dec 15, 2009)

Dear me, is this place a bit dodgy then?


----------



## thompski (Dec 15, 2009)

There's ghosts everywhere in Derbyshire, according to Richard Felix.


----------



## james.s (Dec 15, 2009)

thompski said:


> There's ghosts everywhere in Derbyshire, according to Richard Felix.



There is one with me now, it's rather uncomfortable. He keeps trying to interfere with me.


----------



## blaster (Dec 15, 2009)

*black harry*

if you do go jammes be careful if you go up what is called west incline i had a bad experiance up there and fritend the s--t of me i have never bin back since it all went misty and my light dident even reach the side walls me and my brother in law abserlutely s--t are selfs.if you do go up there you will see a sighn that tels you its the west incline let me know what it was like.


----------



## smileysal (Dec 15, 2009)

Aaaah, the mist isn't actually mist, it's the steam from the SSR. But, shhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! don't let anyone know I told you that, it's a secret!


----------



## james.s (Dec 15, 2009)

blaster said:


> if you do go jammes be careful if you go up what is called west incline i had a bad experiance up there and fritend the s--t of me i have never bin back since it all went misty and my light dident even reach the side walls me and my brother in law abserlutely s--t are selfs.if you do go up there you will see a sighn that tels you its the west incline let me know what it was like.



Ok, thanks for the heads up 
Sal! Don't mention the SSR!


----------



## blaster (Dec 16, 2009)

*mine*

hay what the hell is ssr?


----------



## thompski (Dec 16, 2009)

I think its the sheep sh*ggers republic, but I'm pretty certain Derby County was based inside a gasometer


----------



## RichardB (Dec 16, 2009)

Is it not the Strategic Steam Reserve?


----------



## james.s (Dec 16, 2009)

RichardB said:


> Is it not the Strategic Steam Reserve?



Yes 

It is.


----------



## smileysal (Dec 16, 2009)

Sssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh RB, We'll all have the men in black knocking at our doors if we all keep mentioning it. 

Oh dear, the apocalypse is coming.


----------

